# Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung



## robi_N (12. März 2006)

Tach zusammen!

Wollte mal bei den ganzen Aachenern die es hier gibt fragen, wo es hier in der Umgbung ein Angelverein gibt. 
Das wars auch schon!

Gruß Robert


----------



## Mr. Lepo (12. März 2006)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

"AIG Lucherberger See" Vereinsgewässer ist die Inde und der Lucherberger See in der Gemeinde Inden.


----------



## marca (12. März 2006)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Irgendwo bei Hitfeld/Aachen muss es doch ein Vereinsgewässer von einem aachener Angelverein geben??!!
Kann da jemand etwas zu sagen??


----------



## robi_N (12. März 2006)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Danke schon mal!


----------



## marca (12. März 2006)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Gibt es denn auch nicht noch diesen ASV Forelle?
Die haben doch den Kupferbachstausee am Waldstadion.
Das Teil,was schon seit Jahren leer ist, jetzt aber wieder vollaufen und besetzt werden soll.
Und den Hangeweiher haben die glaube ich auch.


----------



## Looserman (12. März 2006)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Also Umgebung Aachen

Alsdorfer Angelverein:
Vereinsgewässer am Tierpark Alsdorf

Alsdorf/Mariadorf:
Vereinsgewässer sind vier oder fünf Teiche in Mariadorf

ASV Eschweiler :
3 Vereinsgewässer ,2 Stück in Glücksburg und eins in Eschweile/Röhe

Gruss Looserman


----------



## astcuit (21. April 2008)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*



marca schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auch nicht noch diesen ASV Forelle?
> Die haben doch den Kupferbachstausee am Waldstadion.
> Das Teil,was schon seit Jahren leer ist, jetzt aber wieder vollaufen und besetzt werden soll.
> Und den Hangeweiher haben die glaube ich auch.



Hallo,

ist das ein ernstzunehmender Angelverein? Suche nämlich unbedingt gewääser in Aachen mit gutem Raubfischbestand.

MfG
Tim


----------



## marca (21. April 2008)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Das kann ich Die leider nicht sagen.
War letztens mal da laufen und es haben ein paar Männers da geangelt.
Steht auch was neues im Glaskasten;von wegen Spinnangeln verboten und so.
Ob der Verein selber was taugt,kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.
Einfach mal am wochenende hinfahren und ein paar angler ansprechen.
Im Glaskasten steht,so glaube ich,auch eine Kontaktadresse.
Ansonsten ist Kerkrade ja auch nicht weit weg.
Und die haben einen ordentlichen Raubfischbestand!


----------



## astcuit (21. April 2008)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*



marca schrieb:


> Das kann ich Die leider nicht sagen.
> War letztens mal da laufen und es haben ein paar Männers da geangelt.
> Steht auch was neues im Glaskasten;von wegen Spinnangeln verboten und so.
> Ob der Verein selber was taugt,kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.
> ...



Dann hat sich das ja schonmal erledigt wenn man da net spinnfischen darf!Aber trotzdem danke für die Info....

Kannst du mir denn ein gutes gewässer für Raubfisch in kerkrade empfehlen?

MfG
Tim


----------



## marca (21. April 2008)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Also,im Moment ist es wohl nur verboten.
Ich denke wegen dem Neubesetzen??!
Ansonsten eben Kerkrade am Kasteel Erenstein.
Alle Weiher eigenlich gut für Hechte.
Nur keine Zander drin.
Und alle Fische müssen zurück!
Kannst ja mal auf unsere HP schauen,wennse denn mal wieder läuft!


----------



## Mack (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Hi Robert
Hier in Stolberg gibt es noch einen Angelverein

http://www.stadtfischereiverein-stolberg.de/
Sie haben meines Wissens haben sie 3 Gewässer zur verfügung.

@astcuit
Wenn du auf Raubfisch angeln möchtest, gibt es in unserer Region nur eine Alternative und die heißt Nederland.#6
Kaufe dir bei Bergsma oder Leo eine grote Vergünning, dann kannst du ab Ende Mai schon deine ersten Zander am Kanal fangen. Hechte sind ab 1 Juli wieder frei gegeben.
Du kannst es auch ab 1 Mai im Rursee probieren, dort herschen aber keine Irischen Verhältnisse, ist quasi schwierig mal was vernünftiges zu fangen.
Wenn du dir bei Bergsma die Vergünning kaufst, haste ein gutes Hechtrevier dabei.:vik: (Craneweijer)
Gruß Mack


----------



## astcuit (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Das alle Fische zurück müssen ist garkein Problem......hätte ich auch ohne Vorgabe so gemacht!

Aber das ist ja jetzt ein anderes Thema,welches immer wieder Unstimmigkeiten hervorruft.

Könntest du mir denn mal die addy von eurem Verein geben?Hätte echt interesse an diesem Gewässer.Bin von Haus aus etwas verwöhnt was gewässer angeht,hatte bevor ich nach Aachen gezogen bin 2 super Raubfischgewässer direkt vor der Tür...mit dem Auto keine 5 min!

Was brauche ich um in diesen Verein eintreten zu können?
-Vispas


Bekomme ich das alles im Angelgeschäft oder nur beim Verein direkt selber?

Wäre dir sehr dankbar für ein Paar infos!

MfG
Tim


----------



## marca (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Welchen Verein meinste denn jetzt?
Den in Kerkrade?
Freitagnachmittag gehe mal Karpfen ärgern.
Kannst gerne mitkommen und dann holste dir die Papiere und bist sofort damit Vereinsmitglied und kannst in fast ganz Limburg angeln gehen.


----------



## astcuit (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*



marca schrieb:


> Welchen Verein meinste denn jetzt?
> Den in Kerkrade?
> Freitagnachmittag gehe mal Karpfen ärgern.
> Kannst gerne mitkommen und dann holste dir die Papiere und bist sofort damit Vereinsmitglied und kannst in fast ganz Limburg angeln gehen.




Ja,meinte den in Kerkrade.
Freitag bin ich leider am Rhein,ansonsten wäre ich gerne mal mitgekommen!Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben!

Was kostet das denn ungefähr?

MfG
Tim


----------



## marca (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

So um die 50 Euro das ganze Jahr.
Ist dann aber auch alles drin.
Gehste am besten mal ins Niederlande-Forum.
Steht echt ales genauestens beschrieben.
Ansonsten ist nix aufgehoben,können gerne mal zusammen los.
Dann können wir auch die Papiere zusammen kaufen.


----------



## astcuit (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*



marca schrieb:


> So um die 50 Euro das ganze Jahr.
> Ist dann aber auch alles drin.
> Gehste am besten mal ins Niederlande-Forum.
> Steht echt ales genauestens beschrieben.
> ...




Das wäre super!
Komme ich gerne drauf zurück....:m

MfG
Tim


----------



## marca (22. April 2008)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Gibt ja auch PM.
Kannst mir dann beizeiten mal schreiben.


----------



## Lukas87 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Hi zusammen!

Jaja, die trockene Gegend um Aachen......
Bin eigentlich froh, dass ich vorm halben Jahr da weggezogen bin! Wäre da nicht der Rursee....
Die Gewässer des ASV Forelle sind fürn ar...! War noch bis letztes Jahr im Verein! Der Hangeweier ist n Parkteich, an dem man zu fast keiner Zeit seine Ruhe hat! N paar Hechte und Zander drin, beides max 70cm! 1-2 Welse bis 1,4m und viele kleine Karpfen bis ca. 20Pfd!
Kupferbach ist ordentlich massiger Zander besetzt, sonst nur Kleinvieh! So wie ich den Verein kenne, sind die Zander bis zum Herbst alle verspeisst! Ach ja: Kupferbach soll n Stipp und Matchanglersee werden und auch da geht n Rundweg drum (Unruhe!)

Wenn du nur mit der Spinne unterwegs bist, schau dir ma die Gewässer um Maastricht an! Für deine Vorhaben traumhaft, aber halt 45min weit weg!

Rursee ist das von der Landschaft her schönste Gewässer, dass ich kenne, aber sehr wenig Uferstellen und auch nicht die Masse an Fisch (Dafür aber klasse!)! Schwer was zu erwischen, aber wenn, dann gehen die Hechte auch schnell übern Meter!!!!

Die Rur um Düren ist sicherlich auch sehr interessant!

MfG


----------



## feedermaster (18. April 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

hi leute ,
komm selber aus aachen (würselen)
gehe jetz nach alsdorf in den angelverein 
hab gehört ist voll der gute AV.
die ham 4teiche mit allen fschen .
sogar wels.
kostet für jugendliche ohne angelschein 
5euro im jahr.ab 16 dann 40 euro im jahr.
die jugend wird umsonst mit
pulli,poloshirt un kappe ausgerüstet.


----------



## jonny1 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Hallo ich suche auch angelvereine

 in aachen gibt es dort so etwas??

;+;+


----------



## Jürgen 60 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Hallo jonny1
Unser Angelverein ist in Richterich,und wir suchen neue Mitglieder.
Wir sind 10 Angelkolegen und würden uns über ein neues Mitglied freuen.
Aber du müstes den Jahresfischerreischein haben


----------



## jonny1 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Weist du wo man den Jahresfischereischein in aachen machen kann??


----------



## Jürgen 60 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Hallo!
In den meisten Angelgeschäfte kann man sich erkundiegen wann und wo man
den Jahresfischereischein machen kann,ich glaube den kann man erst mit 16 machen.
Ich habe leider nicht gesehen das du 14 bis,solltes du den Fischereischein doch machen 
dürfen kannts du dich ja mal melden


----------



## jonny1 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Hallo Jürgen 60,

den Jahresfischereischein kann man am Amt kaufen, wenn man den normalen Fischereischein gemacht hat, und man muss, wie du schon sagtest 16 sein.


----------



## Klinke (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

nach bestandener fischereiprüfung kann man sich den 5 jahresfischreischein beim einwohnermeldeamt holen für ich glaub mittlerweile 48 euros. dort bekommen unter 16 jährige auch einen jugendfischereischein, der ihnen ohne irgendwelche prüfungen ablegen zu müssen erlaubt, in anwesenheit eines fischereischeininhabers die fischerei auszuüben. die fischereiprüfung kann man schon ab dem 14. lebensjahr ablegen, den schein bekommt man jedoch erst mit 16. merke: vor dem 16. lebensjahr: angeln mit jugendfischereischein und nur in begleitung, ab dem 16. jahr: angeln nur mit abgelegter prüfung und schein...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

hallo zusammen!
in richterich gibt es noch einen angelverein...

petri heil

jogibaer


----------



## Jürgen 60 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Hallo
Ich habe schon von dem Angelverein gehört aber ich kenne ihn nicht und weiss auch nicht wo das Vereinsgewässer ist


----------



## Sepp G (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Hallo Jürgen, hast eine PN
Gruss Sepp


----------



## Jürgen 60 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Hallo Sepp
Habe leider gerade erst deine Nachricht gelesen,wir können uns mal gerne am Gewässer treffen.Da habt ihr die möglichkeit euch mal das Gewässer anzusehn und ich werde
gerne eure fragen beandworten.Der Jahresbeitrag ist 110€ und 50€ Aufnahmegebür.


----------



## Sepp G (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

@ Jürgen, das klingt doch gut. Werde mal mit meinen Kollegen sprechen und dann könnten wir ja mal einen Termin ausmachen
um uns vor Ort zu treffen.
Gruss Sepp


----------



## Jürgen 60 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Hallo Sepp
Ich bin schon gespannt auf deine(eure)antwort.Gebe bitte Bescheit wie ihr euch entschieden habt
Bis dann Jürgen


----------



## Sepp G (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Morgen Jürgen, geht alles klar #6 hab mit meinen Kollegen gesprochen. Hast eine Pn wegen einem Termin.
Gruss Sepp


----------



## Jürgen 60 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Hallo Sepp#h
Habe deine Nachricht gelesen, ich hoffe meine Nachricht hast du bekommen. Wenn nicht bekommst du eine neue Wegbeschreibung. Bis Samstag:vik:


----------



## Jürgen 60 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Hallo Sepp
Hab ihr es euch anders überlegt, da ich noch nichts von dir gehört habe.Las mal was von dir hören, bis dann.


----------



## -bastian- (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

am hangeweiher _ am staufeierweiher kupferbach _ und in belgien kelmis sind vereins gewässer  der asv forelle aachen


----------



## Marco2711 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Oh wie praktisch, das Thema ist ja wieder halbwegs aktuell 

Ich hätte auch Interesse an einem Verein, aber vom ASV Forelle habe ich bisher keine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen. Für den Verein in Richterich von dem hier gesprochen wurde finde ich keine Kontakperson / Emailadresse. 

Von Hauset habe ich eine Homepage entdeckt, allerdings scheint man dort das zu angeln was gerade auf der anderen Seite reingekippt wird. Mir ist schon klar dass es bei so kleinen Gewässern nicht auf natürlichem Wege genug Fisch gibt, aber zumindest etwas "Natur" würde ich beim Angeln schon erleben wollen. 
Hat jemand Ahnung vom aktuellen Stand der Angelvereine? 

Danke #6


----------



## Marco2711 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

Keine Aachener mehr da die sich mit den Vereinen auskennen?
Oder geht das Thema in den Massen von anderen Themen unter? ;+

Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören!


----------



## rene89 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Angelverein Aachen + Umgebung*

hey bin neu hier . und wollte mal fragen ob hier auch leute sind die an den badesee in rurberg fishen gehen . auch genannt eiserbachsee .


----------



## Chucky075 (19. Oktober 2019)

Bei Jülich/Kirchberg gibt's noch einen Angelverein mit drei Seen

http://www.asv-juelich.eu/


----------



## machristoph (13. August 2020)

Ich hole mal dieses Uralt-Thema wieder hoch. 
Angele eigentlich am Rursee, was aber teilweise ziemlich müßig und mit viel Zeitaufwand verbunden ist. Holland gibt es natürlich hier auch noch, auch das ist aber immer mit recht viel Zeit verbunden...
Habe jetzt mal gesucht, was es in der Gegend noch so an Gewässern gibt und bin auf den ASV Forelle und den Stauweiher Kupferbach gestoßen.
Kann jemand da von Erfahrungen berichten? Ich mache ausschließlich Spinnangeln auf Raubfisch...


----------

